# Trolling auf den Azoren August 2012 Reisebericht



## btwauss (25. April 2013)

Nachdem ich heute ein bisschen Zeit habe möchte ich hier einen kleinen Reisebericht verfassen. Die Ausfahrt war am 24.08.2012
Ausgangspunkt war der Hafen in Sao Roque der zweitgrößten Azoreninsel, Pico. Da ich alleine unterwegs war hatte ich das Boot für mich alleine. Treffpunkt war um 7:00 Uhr. Nach einer obligatorischen halben Stunde Verspätung kam Miguel der Kapitän und sein Skipper. Geplant war 4 Stunden küstennahes Trolling auf Barracudas. Die Bedingungen waren schlecht. Starker Wind hohe Wellen und Wechsel zwischen Sonne und Regen. Das Leihgerät bestand aus 4 Ruten. Es war zweckmäßig aber schon in die Jahre gekommen. Ansonsten war die Ausrüstung sehr gut. Jede Menge Rapala Wobbler und verschiedene andere Kunstköder. Es waren ebenfalls alle benötigten Kleinteile und Kunstköder für das Thunfisch und Marlinangeln an Bord soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Nach ca. einer Stunde Trolling der erste Biss. Die Schnur wurde rasant von der Rolle gerissen, die Knarre schlug Alarm. Anschlag, sitzt. Der Drill konnte beginnen. Doch plötzlich springt der Barracuda aus dem Wasser schüttelt den Kopf und der Rapala Wobbler fliegt im hohen Bogen davon. Das war leider der einzige Fischkontakt beim Trolling für diesen Tag. Nach 2 weiteren Stunden Trolling haben wir deshalb entschlossen noch etwas mit Naturködern am Grund zu fischen um wenigstens noch ein paar Flossenträger an Bord zu bringen. Durch den starken Wellengang konnten wir nur in einer geschützten Bucht angeln. Wir fischten in 15m bis 30m Wassertiefe mit Shrimps, Sardinen und Tintenfischfetzen. Die Trifft war sehr schnell. Es gingen einige Riffbarsche und Drückerfische an den Haken. Aber es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Miguel ist ein sehr netter kapitän der sein Handwerk versteht und mit dem die Ausfahrt wie im Flug verging. Er spricht sehr gut Englisch. Somit ist die Verständigung kein Problem. Leider war unter diesen Bedingungen nicht mehr draus zu machen. Um ca. 13:00 waren wir dann wieder im Hafen. 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Tortugaf (26. April 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren August 2012 Reisebericht*

Die Angel sind auf jedenfall etwas älter. guter Bericht. #6

G. Frank


----------



## btwauss (28. April 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren August 2012 Reisebericht*

Danke, das hört man doch gerne!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren August 2012 Reisebericht*

Dürfen wir den auch im Anglerboardmagazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) verwenden?


----------



## btwauss (29. April 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren August 2012 Reisebericht*

Na klar gerne!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren August 2012 Reisebericht*

Super und Danke ;-)))


----------

